# TS110 tractor problem



## Cbaranch (Jun 17, 2016)

I have a Ford tractor TS110 with a 16 speed transmission I have no 2nd, 4th, 6th, & 8th gear. It is the same in high or lo, It sounds like it is engaging but no movement. Has any one had this problem I what is my solution?

Dave


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You must have a powershift model? Likely a seal or clutch out, any codes showing?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'd say clutch is out but I hope not they are verry expensive.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

From a brief look around it would seem the seals on clutch pack 4 would be gone as it affects all those gears. Do you lose hydraulics in those gears too? I'm not sure what all is on the transmission circuit or if its tapped off the main pump sensing.


----------



## Cbaranch (Jun 17, 2016)

yes this is a power shift no codes showing up. Last year 6th & 8 were slow to engage but do not use other gears that much to notice. I was looking at the manual it talks about a calibration adjustment to the clutch pedal, not sure about making an adjustment at this time I need to do some hay before it goes down. Just don't want to mess something up by trying to calibrate or using it to continue to work it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes if you haven't run a clutch pack calibration in a while you need to do that.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The pedal itself may calibrate but the main calibration is the transmission clutch packs.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We rented a New Holland once, had to do the calibration ourselves as a few gears were very harsh and a few had a lag in em. Just get the manual and follow the directions, it's not that hard to do, my father actually did the calibration and got it right the first time.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> Just get the manual and follow the directions, it's not that hard to do, my father actually did the calibration and got it right the first time.


LOL.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Also, check the play in the 1-4/5-8 cable and the wiring. Just had to repair/replace mine on my TS110. didn't have 5-8.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Also, check the play in the 1-4/5-8 cable and the wiring. Just had to repair/replace mine on my TS110. didn't have 5-8.
> 
> Ralph


had to do the same thing on my t6030


----------

